
Deon: an open source ethics checklist tool for data scientists - pjbull
http://deon.drivendata.org/
======
pjbull
Excited to share this. The default checklist[1] and the examples of where
things have gone wrong[2] may be the most interesting!

[1] [http://deon.drivendata.org/#default-
checklist](http://deon.drivendata.org/#default-checklist)

[2]
[http://deon.drivendata.org/examples/](http://deon.drivendata.org/examples/)

